# -How Fixing The Aluminium Mesh On The Feeders Cages 4 Vent?



## CockroachYet (Jan 7, 2007)

-Hello all, how do you fix the aluminium mesh on the lid or sides of the plastic totes of your roaches and cricket cages for ventilated it?

-Do you use hot silicon gun or other?

-Also, please can you post the store link where you ordered your aluminium mesh and / or microscreen within USA or Canada?

-The aluminium mosquito screen is enough to you for avoid escapes of pinhead crickets and new born roaches or you use other?

-Thank you in advance, best regards. Roberto.


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2007)

I use a hot glue gun. I get the thin white mesh at wal mart and sometimes I use the fiberglass screen stuff that I get at hardware stores.


----------



## CockroachYet (Jan 9, 2007)

-Rick :

-Thank you for reply. The types of screens which you said don´t allow the pass of fruit flies pinheads crickets or new born roaches out of the cage?

-Best regards. Roberto.


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2007)

The mesh doesn't however the screen is a bit larger and it may.


----------

